# verwendete bilder auch in jar ausführen?



## Adil (22. Aug 2006)

hallo liebe freunde,

ich arbeite jetzt in einem java Applikation in netBeans und hab in dieser Applikation buttons verwendet. zu diesen Buttons habe ich icons (GIF Bilder) hinzugefügt, siehe Code:

        calc.setIcon(new javax.swing.ImageIcon("Bilder\\calc.gif"));
        tech.setIcon(new javax.swing.ImageIcon("Bilder\\tech.gif"));
        download.setIcon(new javax.swing.ImageIcon("Bilder\\download.gif"));
        mail.setIcon(new javax.swing.ImageIcon("Bilder\\mail.gif"));
        print.setIcon(new javax.swing.ImageIcon("Bilder\\print.gif"));

doch wenn ich die Applikation von JAR-Datei ausführe, findet er die Bilder nicht und zeigt mir leere Buttons?!
ich hab auch der Ordner, wo die Bilder sind (Bilder), mit kopiert und trotzdem funktioniert nicht?!

ich hoffe, es kann jemanden mir helfen!

danke euch
ADIL


----------



## Wildcard (22. Aug 2006)

Forensuche benutzen. Die Frage kommt täglich  :roll:


----------



## The_S (22. Aug 2006)

Es kann dir jemand helfen. Aber die Wenigsten möchten ihre Hilfe ... sie ist genauso alt wie das Board hier und beschwert sich ständig, weil sie keiner mag. Ihr Name lautet "Forensuche" ...

Warum kann die keiner verwenden? Suchbegriff "Bild + jar" 2. Treffer!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=35688&highlight=jar+bild


----------



## AlArenal (22. Aug 2006)

Bei solchen Überschriften rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch. Wie bitteschön führt man ein Bild aus?


----------

